# SW KOTOR GRUPPE WIRD AUFGERIEBEN SANDLEUTE TATOOINE



## ripper-rapha (28. März 2006)

Hallo,

also ich habe ein RIESENproblem mit SW KOTOR 1!!!
man soll ja zu den sandleuten gehen auf dem Planet tatooin. so da geh ich nun hin und werde von den geschützrürmen abgeballert obwohl eigentlich überhaupt nicht , aber trotzdem wir meine Gruppe  aufgerieben was heisst ich KANN NICHT weiter kommen es gibt keine Möglichkeit. BITTE UM HILFE!!!


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2006)

ripper-rapha am 28.03.2006 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe ein RIESENproblem mit SW KOTOR 1!!!
> man soll ja zu den sandleuten gehen auf dem Planet tatooin. so da geh ich nun hin und werde von den geschützrürmen abgeballert obwohl eigentlich überhaupt nicht , aber trotzdem wir meine Gruppe  aufgerieben was heisst ich KANN NICHT weiter kommen es gibt keine Möglichkeit. BITTE UM HILFE!!!




da liegen viele minen, hast du danach gesucht?


----------



## gliderpilot (28. März 2006)

ripper-rapha am 28.03.2006 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> BITTE UM HILFE!!!


Du wirst bei den Sandleuten von den Geschütztürmen beschossen? :-o 

Geh mal zurück zum Wüstenmeer (mit dem grossen Sandcrawler in der Mitte)! Da liegen verteilt mehere Trümmerteile rum. Wen du dich diesen Teilen näherst, wirst du von 3er-Gruppen Sandleuten angegriffen. Diese besiegst du und dursuchst sie anschließend. Bei jeweils einem findest du Kleidung der Sandleute! Du brauchst für jedes Partymitglied, welches kein Druide ist, diese Kleidung! Wenn du sie anziehst, wirst du von den Geschütztürmen nicht mehr angegriffen und du kannst in die Enklave der Sandleute!


----------



## ripper-rapha (28. März 2006)

gliderpilot am 28.03.2006 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ripper-rapha am 28.03.2006 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich natürlich gemacht so blöd bin schließlich nichtmal ich   hab gegoogelt und da stand wäre ein bug und geht nur zu beseitigen wenn man savegame lädt und so hab aber keins mehr vor betreteten von dort!!!


----------



## mara-jade (28. März 2006)

ripper-rapha am 28.03.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich natürlich gemacht so blöd bin schließlich nichtmal ich   hab gegoogelt und da stand wäre ein bug und geht nur zu beseitigen wenn man savegame lädt und so hab aber keins mehr vor betreteten von dort!!!



Dann hast du ein ziemliches Problem. Wie heißt es so schön bei den Tipps "Speichern Sie mehrmals und in unterschiedlichen Slots." 

Versuch mal auf einen anderen Planeten zu fliegen, dort irgendwas zu machen und flieg dann wieder nach Tatooine zurück. Vielleicht hilfts, kanns dir aber nicht garantieren.


----------



## ripper-rapha (30. März 2006)

Problem hat sich erledigt.


----------

